# Schönheitswahn bei Kindern



## schneemaus (16. Mai 2011)

Hallihallo.

Am Wochenende hab ich was gesehen, was mich wirklich geschockt hat: Eine Mutter, die ihrer 8-jährigen Tochter Botox spritzt.

Ich finde es unverantwortlich, einem Kind Nervengift zuzuführen, was noch dazu schmerzhaft ist, ebenso wie das Wachsen der (bei einer 8-jährigen wohl kaum vorhandenen) Körperbehaarung. Für mich ist das nichts Anderes als Körperverletzung.

Diese ganzen Schönheitswettbewerbe für Kinder, die ja vor allem in den USA ein großes Ausmaß angenommen haben, finde ich ohnehin sehr verwerflich - Mütter, die selbst nie die Chance hatten, Model zu werden, übertragen ihre Träume schon auf die Kleinsten, die darauf oftmals gar keine Lust haben. Da wird geschrien, geweint und protestiert, wenn man in der Maske sitzt und stundenlang hergerichtet wird - ohne Erfolg natürlich. Vom Leistungsdruck mal abgesehen, den ich in diesem Alter nicht gut heißen kann, werden dort einfach die Wünsche der Kinder (vermutlich nämlich nach schlichtem Spielen und Kind sein) übergangen und die Kinder getrimmt bis zum geht nicht mehr.

Oben erwähnte Mutter hat es allerdings maßlos übertrieben - sagte jedoch, das wäre wohl in solchen Kreisen mittlerweile schon normal. Da stellt sich mir die Frage, wieso man als Otto-Normal-Verbraucher an Botox rankommt bzw. welcher Arzt das verabreicht oder verschreibt. Mittlerweile haben sich auch die Behörden eingeschaltet - man kann wohl nur hoffen, dass die der Frau das Sorgerecht entziehen und den Wahnsinn so stoppen.

Dass Botox-Anhänger(-innen, hauptsächlich) immer jünger werden, ist ja nichts Neues mehr. Doch bei Minderjährigen geht mir der Spaß wirklich zu weit - dieses Zeug ist nicht wirklich von Nutzen, sogar gefährlich (Botulinumtoxin). Da frag ich mich, wie es sein kann, dass eine Kosmetikerin dieses Zeug selbst spritzen darf oder kann - die Rechtslage hier in Deutschland ist mir allerdings nicht bekannt, aber in den USA scheint das ja ohne Weiteres möglich zu sein.

Wie man ja auch lesen darf, scheinen OPs für das Mädchen auch schon geplant zu sein. Plastische Chirurgie sehe ich persönlich zwiespältig: Ich kann es verstehen, wenn Menschen unter ihrer extrem schiefen Nase, ihren übergroßen Segelohren oder wirklich, wirklich, wirklich flachen Brüsten leiden. Natürlich ist plastische Chirurgie nach Unfällen nochmal ein ganz anderes Thema. Aber Menschen wie auch die verstorbene Cora, die immer größere Brüste, immer flachere Gesichter, dickere Lippen oder was auch immer einfach nur aus Schönheitswahn operieren lassen, finde ich bescheuert - kein Mensch ist perfekt, und Natürlichkeit finde ich viel hübscher als operierte Schönchen, die mit Silikon und Botox vollgepumpt wurden.

Was haltet ihr von dem ganzen Schönheitswahn bei Kindern und jungen Leuten? Wie steht ihr zum Thema Botox, was sagt ihr zu plastischer Chirurgie?


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Mai 2011)

Wow, da rollen sich mir ja die Fußnägel hoch. Was ich davon halte? Traurig und armseelig. Sowohl für die Mutter, als auch für das Kind. Sicherlich handelt die Mutter in guter Absicht, aber was für eigene Erwartungshaltungen sie damit auf das Kind projiziert, sind jenseits von gut und böse. Aber wie heißt's so schön: Das Gegenteil von gut ist gut gemeint.


----------



## Deanne (16. Mai 2011)

Bei mir im Haus wohnte bis vor kurzem eine Familie mit zwei Töchtern, 13 und 10 Jahre alt. Dass die Ältere langsam in die Pubertät kommt und Interesse an Makeup und femininer Kleidung entwickelt, war für mich verständlich. Allerdings wurde die jüngere Tochter von den Eltern genau so zurecht gemacht und ging dann morgens mit rotem Lippenstift und Stiefeln mit hohen Absätzen zur Grundschule.

Ich finde das schrecklich. Kinder werden heutzutage immer schneller erwachsen, man sollte ihnen ihre kurze Kindheit nicht auch noch nehmen. 
Und abgesehen davon bringt man seine Kinder auch unnötig in Gefahr, wenn man sie mit hohen Schuhen und grellem Makeup herumstolzieren lässt. 
Es laufen genug kranke Spinner herum, deren perverse Fantasie dadurch erst angeregt wird. Aber leider gibt es viele Mütter, die ihre eigenen (unerfüllten) Wünsche und Träume auf ihre Töchter übertragen und diese dann zu Aktionen zwingen, die ihnen weder Spaß machen, noch in irgendeiner Form kindgerecht sind.


----------



## Lakor (16. Mai 2011)

Ich finde das völlig verwerflich. Ich kann dir da vollkommen Recht geben dass in krassen Fällen, welche anders nicht zu behandeln sind, plastische Chirugie eine Maßnahme ist, aber nicht aus reinem Schönheitswahn.

Und dann schon gar nicht an Kindern. Wenn die Eltern deprimiert sind weil ihr Leben nicht so gelaufen ist, wie sie es sich gewünscht hätten ist das eine Sache, aber dann sollten sie es bitte nicht auf ihre Kinder projezieren. 

Solche Wettbewerbe sollten aus rein ethischer Sicht verboten werden. Kinder sollten nicht darauf getrimmt werden den ganzen Tag hübsch und ordentlich zu sein und sich zu verhalten, als wären sie 45 und hätten einen Stock im "Allerwertesten".

Ich könnte jetzt schon einen Schreikrampf bekommen, wenn ich sehe wie teilweise 11-Jährige Mädchen rumlaufen. Auch wenn sie sich aus eigenem Willen bis zur Maskerade schminken und ein Dekollete zeigen wie Pamela Anderson. Das das auf eine gewisse Verderbtheit der Medien zu schieben ist, ist klar. Allerdings sollten doch dann bei Gott nicht auch noch die Eltern dahin wirken, sondern den Kindern zeigen, dass sie Kinder sind.

Eine Modepüppchen Armee in der 4. Klasse ist nicht das, was meiner Meinung nach für die gesunde Entwicklung eines Kindes zutrefflich ist.

Dass da natürlich das Spritzen von Botox so ziemlich das Schlechteste ist, was man tun kann, steht außer Frage. Eine Operation nur um der bloßen "Ästethik" Willen ist doch wahnsinnig!


----------



## Konov (16. Mai 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wow, da rollen sich mir ja die Fußnägel hoch. Was ich davon halte? Traurig und armseelig. Sowohl für die Mutter, als auch für das Kind. Sicherlich handelt die Mutter in guter Absicht, aber was für eigene Erwartungshaltungen sie damit auf das Kind projiziert, sind jenseits von gut und böse. Aber wie heißt's so schön: Das Gegenteil von gut ist gut gemeint.



/sign



Deanne schrieb:


> Aber leider gibt es viele Mütter, die ihre eigenen (unerfüllten) Wünsche und Träume auf ihre Töchter übertragen und diese dann zu Aktionen zwingen, die ihnen weder Spaß machen, noch in irgendeiner Form kindgerecht sind.



Das kann ich bestätigen - es ist sogar bei Vätern und Söhnen nicht selten der Fall.
Oft ist es so, dass die Eltern in den Kindern das sehen, was sie selbst nicht sein konnten. Verantwortungsvolle Erziehung ist in vielerlei Hinsicht immer noch schwierig für die meisten (insbesondere jungen) Eltern.

Die untere Pubertätsgrenze verschiebt sich sicherlich jedes Jahr ein kleines bißchen zurück, so dass wir eben mittlerweile auch mit 14jährigen auf den Straßen rechnen müssen, die gekleidet sind, wie 20jährige.

Modeindustrie und Medienwelt machen aber auch keinen Hehl daraus, eben diesen Trend zu fördern und zu unterstützen.
Es werden schließlich auch Stringtangas für 14jährige Hintern verkauft.

Dasselbe in den Medien, wo auch den jüngsten Leuten rund um die Uhr suggeriert wird, was am Aussehen so wichtig ist.

Es werden falsche Werte gelebt in unserer Gesellschaft, die Ursachen dafür sind sicherlich vielfältig. Aber die direkte Folge davon ist eben, dass die Jugend immer mehr auf Schönheit achtet, perfekte Ideale nachahmt und selbst bei Kindern wird das, vorallem mit Hinblick auf eine Model-Karriere, ausgelebt. Diese Entwicklungen und Zustände sind - wie vieles anderes absolut bedenklich.

Man merkt diese Tendenz aber auch bei der spätpubertären Jugend oder den jungen Erwachsenen.
Stichwort Medienwelt: Soziale Netzwerke in denen vermeintliche Schönheitsbilder von jedem Zweiten ins Netz gestellt werden, Partybilder usw. usf.
In Massen hat sich ja dieser Trend die letzten paar Jahre erst so richtig etabliert und ist mittlerweile für viele Leute, egal ob Kinder, Jugendliche oder junge Erwachsene zum Standard geworden.

Und das steht ja alles in einem Zusammenhang... Schönheitswahn... das ständige Präsentieren des eigenen Aussehens auf pseudo-sozialen Plattformen (allein den Begriff "sozial" mit diesen Websites verbinden zu müssen, finde ich abartig), das gleichzeitige Verhöhnen von Leuten, die eben nicht vermeintlich "gut" aussehen, im Internet über Youtube und Co.

Naja, muss ich noch mehr erzählen? ^^

edit:
Ach und bevor ichs vergesse... ich finde Natürlichkeit ist mittlerweile so selten geworden, das gerade das an einem Menschen wirklich "schön" ist.
Das ganze Botox, Schminke, Makeup, Lippenstift, schlagmichtod verbessert das Aussehen in erster Linie in irgendeine Richtung, die meistens sogar nicht mal positiv ist.


----------



## Soladra (16. Mai 2011)

Ich bin zwar selbst erst 14, aber ich finde das schockierend. Hallo?? Gehts noch? Gift ins eigene Kind spritzen? Hat die Frau eigentlich nur noch nen Schaden?


----------



## floppydrive (16. Mai 2011)

Na endlich, jetzt nur noch schön Minirock und ein Brust Op auf Doppel D, was will man mehr, oh Herr ich danke dir!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Ich veruteile das hier übrigens aufs schärfste


----------



## Jordin (16. Mai 2011)

Ich sehe hier keinerlei *Diskussions*potential. 

Es wird sich wohl niemand hier hinstellen und sagen: Botox in meine Lendenfrüchte pumpen? Geile Idee, ey!


 Sagt mir bescheid, wenn wir offtopic sind


----------



## Deanne (16. Mai 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Ich sehe hier keinerlei *Diskussions*potential.



Gibt es bei "Abzocke bei Pro7" Diskussionspotential? Oder bei "Was isst du heute?"? Nicht wirklich. Aber ich finde es trotzdem ganz interessant, sich über das Thema auszutauschen. Immerhin sind wir hier auch nicht im Philosophen-Forum und verglichen mit manch anderem Thread hier, finde ich an diesem nichts auszusetzen.


----------



## Ennia (16. Mai 2011)

Dass die Kinder immer früher geschlechtsreif werden ist ja bewiesen. (empfehle euch den Film "Plastic Planet" zu diesem Thema) Zwölfjährige sehen heute so aus wie ich und meine SchulkollegInnen mit 14 (zumindest kommt es mir so vor).
Mit 13/14 kann man schon zeigen, dass man mehr Erwachsener als Kind ist, damit hab ich kein Problem.

Die Geschichte mit dem Botox und der Achtjährigen ist natürlich bedenklich, keine Frage. Aber wir können froh sein, dass das Einzelfälle sind und noch nicht zur Normalität geworden ist... Ach und Tangas konnte man sich vor 15 Jahren schon als 14 Jährige erlauben zu tragen - zumindest hat es mich zu dieser Zeit an den Mädels nicht gestört


----------



## Jordin (16. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Gibt es bei "Abzocke bei Pro7" Diskussionspotential? Oder bei "Was isst du heute?"? Nicht wirklich. Aber ich finde es trotzdem ganz interessant, sich über das Thema auszutauschen. Immerhin sind wir hier auch nicht im Philosophen-Forum und verglichen mit vielen anderen Threads hier, finde ich an diesem nichts auszusetzen.


Ding-Ding-Ding OT-Alarm!


Reden kann man über vieles ... tierische Produkte in Schokolade; wer ist Schuld, wenn Frauentausch so hohe Einschaltquoten hat; sind die Brüste meiner Freundin wirklich nährwertig etc pp.

Eine Diskussion ist allerdings, wenn über ein bestimmtes Thema verschiedene Argumente ausgetauscht werden und nicht alle einer gleichen Meinung sind. 

 Ich finde auch nichts an dem Thema auszusetzen, ich sehe nur kein *Diskussion*spotential.


----------



## Konov (16. Mai 2011)

Ennia schrieb:


> Dass die Kinder immer früher geschlechtsreif werden ist ja bewiesen. (empfehle euch den Film "Plastic Planet" zu diesem Thema)



Ist das jetzt biologisch so gegeben durch die menschliche Entwicklung oder hat sich das einfach gesellschaftlich etabliert, dass man immer jünger "geschlechtsreif" ist?
Letzteres wäre wohl in der Bezeichnung dann nicht ganz korrekt. ^^


----------



## schneemaus (16. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem ganzen Schönheitswahn bei Kindern und jungen Leuten? Wie steht ihr zum Thema Botox, was sagt ihr zu plastischer Chirurgie?






Jordin schrieb:


> Eine Diskussion ist allerdings, wenn über ein bestimmtes Thema verschiedene Argumente ausgetauscht werden und nicht alle einer gleichen Meinung sind.
> 
> Ich finde auch nichts an dem Thema auszusetzen, ich sehe nur kein *Diskussion*spotential.



Was meine Fragen angeht, sehe ich durchaus Raum für Diskussionen. Tatsächlich soll es auch Leute geben, die SchönheitsOPs gut heißen und Botox nicht so verteufeln wie z.B. ich. Wenn hier keiner diese Meinung vertritt, ist das die eine Sache - Diskutieren kann man allerdings sehr wohl darüber


----------



## BlizzLord (16. Mai 2011)

Sehe hier aber auch kein Diskussionspotenzial.
Zur Diskussion gehören unterschiedliche Meinungen.
(Sonst kann man schlecht diskutieren  )

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen was bei rauskommt wenn jetzt jemand sagt "Find ich in Ordnung" 
Ergo ist das hier mehr news als sonst was da man nur dagegen sein kann/sollte.



schneemaus schrieb:


> Was meine Fragen angeht, sehe ich durchaus Raum für Diskussionen. Tatsächlich soll es auch Leute geben, die SchönheitsOPs gut heißen und Botox nicht so verteufeln wie z.B. ich. Wenn hier keiner diese Meinung vertritt, ist das die eine Sache - Diskutieren kann man allerdings sehr wohl darüber



OP's okay aber es geht hier ja darum das eine Mutter ihrem Kind Botox spritzt. 
Und das ist niemals okay.


----------



## Ennia (16. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt biologisch so gegeben durch die menschliche Entwicklung oder hat sich das einfach gesellschaftlich etabliert, dass man immer jünger "geschlechtsreif" ist?
> Letzteres wäre wohl in der Bezeichnung dann nicht ganz korrekt. ^^



Ich musste lachen  Ich denke du weißt, wie's gemeint war  Schau dir den Film an, ist wirklich interessant!


----------



## Konov (16. Mai 2011)

Ennia schrieb:


> Ich musste lachen  Ich denke du weißt, wie's gemeint war  Schau dir den Film an, ist wirklich interessant!



Ok, mach ich mal wenn ich Zeit hab. ^^


----------



## ADLER78 (16. Mai 2011)

Kinderlied

Das beschreibt dieses Thema IMO ganz gut. ;-)


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Mai 2011)

Naja, toll find ich das auch nicht, aber was will man dagegen machen? Eltern haben nun mal die Entscheidungsgewalt. Ich wäre ja dafür, dass Paare, bevor sie ein Kind bekommen, zunächst eine Art Eignungstest durchlaufen müssen, ebenso wie Adoptiveltern. Mir fällt spontan kein Grund ein, wieso man das trennen sollte. Ich hab schon so viele Eltern erlebt, die offensichtlich nicht geeignet sind, Kinder zu erziehen. Man muss das ja gar nicht vom sozialen Status abhängig machen, viel mehr von der psychischen Eignung.


----------



## BlizzLord (16. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja, toll find ich das auch nicht, aber was will man dagegen machen? Eltern haben nun mal die Entscheidungsgewalt. Ich wäre ja dafür, dass Paare, bevor sie ein Kind bekommen, zunächst eine Art Eignungstest durchlaufen müssen, ebenso wie Adoptiveltern. Mir fällt spontan kein Grund ein, wieso man das trennen sollte. Ich hab schon so viele Eltern erlebt, die offensichtlich nicht geeignet sind, Kinder zu erziehen. Man muss das ja gar nicht vom sozialen Status abhängig machen, viel mehr von der psychischen Eignung.



Was hat das denn damit zu tun?
Entscheidungsgewalt heisst nicht das du mit dineem Kind machen darfst was du willst. -.-"

Dann kann ich mir ja auch nen Kind anschaffen und es arbeiten schicken hab ja schließlich die Entscheidungsgewalt.
(Komm mir jetzt nicht mit äpfel und birnen! beides schädigt das Kind (wahrscheinlich) auf Lebensdauer)
Diese dient nur dazu das Kind zu leiten und zu schützen.

Schade das solche Menschen ohne Gehirnzellen sich fortpflanzen dürfen...


----------



## Manaori (16. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja, toll find ich das auch nicht, aber was will man dagegen machen? Eltern haben nun mal die Entscheidungsgewalt. Ich wäre ja dafür, dass Paare, bevor sie ein Kind bekommen, zunächst eine Art Eignungstest durchlaufen müssen, ebenso wie Adoptiveltern. Mir fällt spontan kein Grund ein, wieso man das trennen sollte. Ich hab schon so viele Eltern erlebt, die offensichtlich nicht geeignet sind, Kinder zu erziehen. Man muss das ja gar nicht vom sozialen Status abhängig machen, viel mehr von der psychischen Eignung.



Das ist an sich ein guter ANsatz, aber was macht man mit denen, die ungewollt schwanger werden und das Kind behalten wollen? Den Damen (und oft auch den Vätern, so naiv bin ich zu glauben, dass nicht ein jeder gleich abhaut ^^) das Kind entziehen? Wohin damit? Woher weiß man, dass sie nicht dennoch in der Lage wären, es aufzuziehen - eine Geburt kann viel, gerade bei der Mutter verändern (Stichwort postnatale Depression, wobei es natürlich genauso gut auch umgekehrt sein kann). Es ist eine gute Idee, hinkt aber in der Ausführung.. und die heime würden explodieren, das Geld will vermutlcih kein Staat ausgeben,außerdem finde ich persönlich dass Heime auch keine gute Umgebung sind, um aufzuwachsen.


Um zurück zu8m Thema zu kommen: Ich finde diesen Schönheitswahn generell grausam. Ich bin kein Freund von Makeup (okay, um Irrtümern vorzubeugen, beuge ich mich ausnahmsweise dem lächerlichen Gendering: Ich bin keine Freundin von Makeup) und über den ganzen Modewahn kann ich nur den KOpf schütteln. Auch finde ich es wirklich traurig, wie sehr sich selbst die zehnjährigen rausputzen... ehrlich gesagt versteh ich es nicht mal, wenn Kinder, die noch zur Grundschule gehen, schon ein Handy haben. In der Real-/HauptSchule, oder dem Gymnasium, okay, für den Fall dass die Eltern sie abholen müssen etc , aber in die Grundschule geht man ja normalerweise an dem Ort, wo man ohnehin lebt,hat also keine weiten Wege etc... naja, anderes Thema ^^ 
Ich fand es auch schlimm, als ich letztes Jahr in meiner Klasse - das waren damals so Fünfzehnjährige (ich bin knapp anderthalb Jahre älter als die meisten), reden hörte, dass die und die sich am liebsten die Nase operieren würde... genauso wenn dann eine der schlanken Sportlerinnen kommt, sie sei auf Diät... da wird mir auch ganz anders. 
Was für ein verzerrtes Selbstbild muss man heutzutage haben als junge Frau?


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Mai 2011)

Ach komm, ich rede doch nicht von Kinderarbeit. Die Eltern bestimmen, was das Kind anzieht, fertig und aus. Und komm mir jetzt nicht mit "Jaaa, aber im Winter dürfen sie das Kind ja auch nicht im Badeanzug zur Schule schicken". Wir reden hier von realitätsnahen Fällen.


----------



## BlizzLord (16. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ach komm, ich rede doch nicht von Kinderarbeit. Die Eltern bestimmen, was das Kind anzieht, fertig und aus. Und komm mir jetzt nicht mit "Jaaa, aber im Winter dürfen sie das Kind ja auch nicht im Badeanzug zur Schule schicken". Wir reden hier von realitätsnahen Fällen.



Ich bitte dich.
Du hast nicht die Erlaubnis deinem Kind schaden zuzuführen.
(Und Botox ist bestimmt nicht grade gesund fürs Kind)
Egal ob direkt oder indirekt.
Du vergleichst hier echt Kleidung mit einem eingriff in den Körper!?

Was sind denn für dich realitätsnahe Fälle?

Und was ist der unterschied zwischen Kinderarbeit und Kindermisshandlung?
(Für mich ist das eine Misshandlung)


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Mai 2011)

Ich hab mich jetzt rein auf die Klamotten bezogen und nicht auf die Spritzen-Geschichte. Dass das überhaupt nicht geht, ist natürlich klar.


----------



## zoizz (16. Mai 2011)

"Mein Bauch gehört mir" - warum auch nicht das, was da rauskommt?

Und in den USA gehören Misswahlen der Kleinsten zum Alltag: Taff (auch wenn dieses Format frei jeglicher Seriösität ist.



schneemaus schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem ganzen Schönheitswahn bei jungen Leuten? Wie steht ihr zum Thema Botox, was sagt ihr zu plastischer Chirurgie?



Jeder kann machen, was und wie er möchte.


----------



## Soramac (16. Mai 2011)

Ich kann zu dem Thema eigentlich nur etwas schmunzeln, weil ich soetwas jeden Tag vor's Gesicht bekomme in der Schule (Amerika) und manchmal denke, ist die jetzt schon 18 oder noch 15. 

Wie sich manche hier kleiden und anziehen und schon fuer Busen haben, das ist schon.. ich sag mal erstaunlich. Jeder Mann schaut ja gerne (:
und selbst meine Freunde aus Deutschland sagen immer, was hast du denn fuer super Freunde auf Facebook.. fuer mich ist etwas schon normal geworden.

Es traegt auch groesenteils dabei zur Gesellschaft, wie man eingeschaetzt wird von anderen Leuten.

Sieht man aus wie der letzte Penner von nebenan, will keiner mit einem etwas zu tun haben, doch sieht man nur ein Stuecken besser aus, dann kommen auf einmal Leute auf dich zu, die du noch nie gesehen hast im Leben.

Ist zwar traurig geworden, aber Kleidung macht den Mensch. Selbe mit der Polizei, wenn sie einen anhalten, schauen die auch erstmal wie man ausschaut, was man anhat und so schaetzen die einen sofort ein. Die fragen nicht erstmal.. wie warst du denn so frueher als Kind gewesen, hattest du gute Noten gehabt usw.

Nee, da wird gleich druff gekloppt mit dem Knueppel (:


----------



## Soladra (16. Mai 2011)

Ich finde sowas absolut Scheiße. SO sachen wie Fettabsaugen... Nagut, da kann man noch dasgen, dass das für Leute, die unter Fettleibigkeit leiden, vielleicht ein bisschen helfen kann. Aber in Botox stehckt schon Das Wort Tox=Toxin drin. Wer sich selbst Gift in den Körper spritzen wills, soll das tun wie er will. Aber bitte, lasst die Kinder! 

Bei mir in der Klasse laufen sie im Winter in dünner Leginns ,Miniröcken und Ausschnitt is zum Bauchnabel rum udn haben ale schon ne Hörschaden , weil sie unbedingt immer ihre Oberstylischen Applekopfhöre auf volle Pulle in den Ohren haben sollen. Auf dem Wunschzettel steht geld, weil sie sich "mit 16 SPÄTESTENS Wangenknochen und Nase machen lassen wollen". Ich glaub glaub es HACKT! 

 Ich hab nichts gegen Schminken, wer sich 7 Kilo Chemie ins Gesicht schmieren will, soll das meinetwegen tun. Wer sich freizügig anzieht, weil das ja soooo toll ist... nuja, von mir aus. Aber wer sich Botox spritzt, hungert um den Modelmaß zu haben und Sich mit Silikon die Titten auf doppeld aufpuschen lässt, der hats bei mir verkackt. 

 Dass das immer eher anfängt, mekrt man bei uns an der Schule relativ extrem. Ich wurde gestern von ner 10jährigen dumm angemacht, weil ich ungeschminkt und in T-Shirt und Jeans in die schule Gegangen bin . 

Der Dialog sah etwa so aus: 

Tussi: *glotzmich an wie Elsa die Kuh wenns donnert*
 Ich: Öhm...is was oder warum kukst du mich so an?
Tussi: Also mit deinem Gesicht würd ich ja nicht ungeschminkt auf die Straße gehen! 

Nochmal zur erinnerung, die Kleine ist 10!

 Ich: Öhm...WiebitteWAS?
Tussi: Ja und deine Klamotten! Gehn ja mal Garnicht, voll spießig! Bist wohl im Kloster aufgewachsen, du kleine Fo***! 
 Ich: Was auch immer du hast, das sind ganz normale Klamotten.
Tussi: Ja sicher, wo hast du die her? AUs der Altkleiderspende?Oder vom Papst? 
 Ich, etwas sauer: Jetzt halt mal die Luft an, Kleine . Nur weil ich mich nicht anzieh wie die Mutter der Hu*** aufm Strich musste hier nicht beleidigend werden. (Ja ich weiß, wie sinnvoll das ist xD. Aber HEy,Bei sowas geh ich auch gern mal auf n sehr kleines NIveau zurück) 
 Tussi: Jaja, Du KATULINKENtussi (Ja, so gesagt xD)
 Ich: *seufz* Naja, du kommst ja zumindest in den Himmel. 
 Tussi: Was solln das jetzt? 
Ich: *breit grins* "Seelig sind die Armen im Geiste, denn ihrer ist das Himmelreich!"

Ich wiß ja nicht was bei euch so die 5er machen, aber das ist nicht ausgedacht, sondern trauriger ernst. Viele Kinder/Jugendliche könnten bei uns mal ein bisschen zurücktreten. 

 Ich meine jetzt mal Im ernst, muss sowas wirklich sein? Jeder Mensch ist von Natur aus auf seine eigene Art schön, es kommt nur darauf an , was man daraus macht. Und Ich persönlich finde viele natürliche Leute sehr viel hübscher als Botoxsilikonmodelmädchen


----------



## Terrascream (16. Mai 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich kann zu dem Thema eigentlich nur etwas schmunzeln, weil ich soetwas jeden Tag vor's Gesicht bekomme in der Schule (Amerika) und manchmal denke, ist die jetzt schon 18 oder noch 15.
> 
> Wie sich manche hier kleiden und anziehen und schon fuer Busen haben, das ist schon.. ich sag mal erstaunlich. Jeder Mann schaut ja gerne (:
> und selbst meine Freunde aus Deutschland sagen immer, was hast du denn fuer super Freunde auf Facebook.. fuer mich ist etwas schon normal geworden.
> ...




"Super Freunde auf Facebook"...da musste ich schon lachen 

Abgesehen davon ist es normal das man mit "Pennern" nicht wirklich viel zu tun haben will...

Einfach waschen & ordentlich kleiden und gut ist.

& zu den Mädchen in "Amerika", das ist hier in "Deutschland" nicht anders...


----------



## EspCap (16. Mai 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> & zu den Mädchen in "Amerika", das ist hier in "Deutschland" nicht anders...



Kommt wohl drauf an. Bei mir im Jahrgang spritzt sich keine Botox oder schminkt sich wie eine Prostituierte (oder zieht sich so an). In der Mittelstufe gibt es da allerdings 1-2 Kandidaten...


----------



## Silenzz (16. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Kommt wohl drauf an. Bei mir im Jahrgang spritzt sich keine Botox oder schminkt sich wie eine Prostituierte (oder zieht sich so an).


So kann ich das eigentlich komplett unterschreiben, die ganzen Berichte und Eindrücke habe ich in meinem ganzen Leben noch nicht mitbekommen. oO Also keine Ahnung ob ich in nem anderen Land lebe als ihr, aber sowas ist mir bisher noch gar nicht untergekommen.


----------



## Terrascream (16. Mai 2011)

Ich meinte ja auch nicht das Botoxen 
Sondern schminken, sehr aufreizend anziehen etc.

Btw, ein Teelöffel Botox reicht um die ganze Weltbevölkerung zu vergiften...hab ich mal iwo gelesem!^^
Wenn man bedenkt das Botox ursprünglich nicht für Verschönerungen gedacht war...


----------



## EspCap (16. Mai 2011)

Naja, verschönern ist auch relativ. Ich finde es eher seltsam, wenn jemand keinen Gesichtsmuskel mehr bewegen kann. Aber wie gesagt, bei uns im Jahrgang sieht es auch Schmink- und Klamotten-technisch absolut normal aus.


----------



## Lakor (16. Mai 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich finde sowas absolut Scheiße. SO sachen wie Fettabsaugen... Nagut, da kann man noch dasgen, dass das für Leute, die unter Fettleibigkeit leiden, vielleicht ein bisschen helfen kann.



Ich glaube es hackt. Ich finde diesen ganzen "Schönheit durch Operation" Wahn total beknackt, und das ist mal das Beispiel was echt am Schlimmsten ist.

Wenn man riesige Segelohren hat, oder auch eine Windschiefe Nase, naja gut ok, da kann man es verstehen.

ABER sich Fett absaugen zu lassen, bloß weil man zu faul ist es weg zu trainieren, oder einfach nur besser zu essen, ist so ziemlich das, was am meisten gegen die Natur ist, und eigentlich auch gegen den gesunden Menschenverstand sein "sollte"(!) .


----------



## Manaori (16. Mai 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Ich glaube es hackt. Ich finde diesen ganzen "Schönheit durch Operation" Wahn total beknackt, und das ist mal das Beispiel was echt am Schlimmsten ist.
> 
> Wenn man riesige Segelohren hat, oder auch eine Windschiefe Nase, naja gut ok, da kann man es verstehen.
> 
> ABER sich Fett absaugen zu lassen, bloß weil man zu faul ist es weg zu trainieren, oder einfach nur besser zu essen, ist so ziemlich das, was am meisten gegen die Natur ist, und eigentlich auch gegen den gesunden Menschenverstand sein "sollte"(!) .



Es gibt allerdings auch Leute mit Stoffwechselstörungen oder Gendefekten bzw anderen Krankheiten, die Diäten halten und trainieren können wie sie wollen, und ihr Körper baut das Fett trotzdem n icht ab. Auch hier sollte man nicht pauschalisieren.


----------



## Caps-lock (16. Mai 2011)

> Es laufen genug kranke Spinner herum, deren perverse Fantasie dadurch erst angeregt wird.



Schlimmer finde ich es da, dass der ottonormal junge Erwachsene die Kindern von den Frauen kaum noch unterscheiden kann...
Kranke Spinner werden auch durch Schulmädchen in Kinderkleidung motiviert (vielleicht sogar noch mehr), aber es gab ja nun in letzter Zeit Fälle, wo 18 Jährige ne Anzeige wegen Kindesmissbrauchs kassiert haben, weil sie eine 12 Jährige nach 10 in der Disko abgeschleppt haben, die wie 20 aussah und behauptet hat sie wäre 16.


----------



## Lakor (16. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Es gibt allerdings auch Leute mit Stoffwechselstörungen oder Gendefekten bzw anderen Krankheiten, die Diäten halten und trainieren können wie sie wollen, und ihr Körper baut das Fett trotzdem n icht ab. Auch hier sollte man nicht pauschalisieren.



Da magst du Recht haben, keine Frage (ist auch nicht so als war mir nicht klar, dass dieses Argument kommt).

Allerdings ist nicht gesagt, dass diese Leute, wenn dann auch einmal schlank, nicht wieder zunehmen.

Ich kann nur aus eigener Meinung sprechen, aber ich denke dass es vielleicht besser ist sich mit ein paar Pfunden mehr zu arrangieren als alle 6 Monate das Fett absaugen zu lassen. 

Inwiefern man sich deswegen unwohl fühlt, ist dahin gestellt, inwiefern man diesen Unwohlsein überwinden kann aber auch.

Ich will niemanden mit ählichen Problem angreifen oder schlecht machen, aber ich finde es irgendwie nicht richtig, das ist meine Meinung.




Caps-lock schrieb:


> Schlimmer finde ich es da, dass der ottonormal junge Erwachsene die Kindern von den Frauen kaum noch unterscheiden kann...
> Kranke Spinner werden auch durch Schulmädchen in Kinderkleidung motiviert (vielleicht sogar noch mehr), aber es gab ja nun in letzter Zeit Fälle, wo 18 Jährige ne Anzeige wegen Kindesmissbrauchs kassiert haben, weil sie eine 12 Jährige nach 10 in der Disko abgeschleppt haben, die wie 20 aussah und behauptet hat sie wäre 16.



Ich erinnere an den Fall "Marco" in der Türkei. Ihm ist ja ähnliches passiert, und das ist noch um einiges schlimmer.


----------



## The Reptil (16. Mai 2011)

aus dem http://www.spiegel.d...d-69065808.html
wahr ganz lustig 


> Superbia: Hochmut und Eitelkeit
> 
> Eines kann die Todsünde Eitelkeit mit Sicherheit garantieren: hohe Einschaltquoten. Wenn sie da nun wieder in der Reihe stehen wie jede Saison, die Mädchen für Heidi Klums Show "Germany's Next Topmodel", alle hübsch, alle ähnlich, wird deutlich, dass Eitelkeit einen Kampf bis aufs Messer bietet, spektakulär, denn hier geht es für viele auf Leben und Tod. Knapp vier Millionen verfolgten in der vergangenen Saison die Schlacht. Wöchentlich.
> 
> ...


----------



## Caps-lock (16. Mai 2011)

Ja der Fall mag ging mir auch durch den Kopf.
Es ist doch numal so...
Wenn man als erwachsener Mann auf kleine Kinder steht (sorry für die Wortwahl...) ist man ein krankes Schwein.
Wenn man als normaler Mann ein Kind in der Disko abschleppt, dann kann das für einen selber abgesehen von den gesetzlichen Folgen, durchaus auch zu psychologischen Selbstzweifeln führen.

Da kann man doch echt froh sein, dass man selber nicht in Diskotheken geht oder Mädels abschleppt .


----------



## Lakor (16. Mai 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ja der Fall mag ging mir auch durch den Kopf.
> Es ist doch numal so...
> Wenn man als erwachsener Mann auf kleine Kinder steht (sorry für die Wortwahl...) ist man ein krankes Schwein.
> Wenn man als normaler Mann ein Kind in der Disko abschleppt, dann kann das für einen selber abgesehen von den gesetzlichen Folgen, durchaus auch zu psychologischen Selbstzweifeln führen.
> ...



Einen Jungen abschleppen ist auch nicht besser, das ist seit den Alten Griechen auch verpönt. (der musste jetzt sein^^)

Aber um aufs Thema zurückzu kommen, es ist einfach nicht richtig. 

Der Mann in seiner Natur guckt halt gerne, und wenn mann nur im Augenwinkel ein gewisses Kleidungsstück sieht, guckt man ja schon hin. Zumindest ich für meinen Teil habe mich schon echt erschrocken wenn ich dann genauer hingesehen habe und gemerkt habe: "ACH DU SCH****E, WIE KANNST DU BEI SOWAS AUCH NUR HINGUCKEN?".

Ich will gar nicht wissen, was ich denken würde wenn am morgen nach einer Feier ein so junges Mädchen bei mir im Bett aufwachen würde. Das muss echt die Hölle auf Erden sein.

Der Nachteil ist, bei Selbigen denen man es nach genauerer Betrachtung ansieht ist es noch nicht so schlimm, da oft, trotz Alkohol, nichts passiert. Schlimm ist es wenn was passiert, und du es selbst am nächsten Morgen (!) nicht merkst, sondern erst durch die Kripo welche 2 Tage später bei dir steht. *BRRRR* Gruselige Vorstellung...


----------



## BlizzLord (16. Mai 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon ist es normal das man mit "Pennern" nicht wirklich viel zu tun haben will...
> 
> Einfach waschen & ordentlich kleiden und gut ist.



Ich glaube mit Penner meinte er eher Leute die nicht 5 Stunden am Tag vorm Spiegel sitzen und sich stylen.

Heutzutage bist du doch schon ein Penner wenn du Pickel in der Fresse hast.
(um es mal wörtlich wiederzugeben. )


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Mai 2011)

Die Mutter gehört einfach in eine Psychatrie, für mich ist das ein Menschenverachtendes Monster, das denkt ihre Tochter wäre eine Art "Barbie Puppe"
Aber das die Jugend immer Frühreifer wird weiss selbst die Kirche, nicht nur Psychisch sondern auch Biologisch!
Dazu -> -> -> http://www.blog-elte...schlechtsreife/
So ist nunmal die Biologie. Aber sich wie Nutten anzuziehen liegt an den Medien, der Mode und dem Kapitalismus[Ja ich greife immer sehr weit ^^] Achja und ich habe vergessen die "Vorbilder dieser Jugend" Zu nennen... erklärt sich wohl von allein wen ich damit meine.
Selbst die Kirche hat überlegt die Kommunion aufgrund der Frühreife früher zu machen.


----------



## Belomil (17. Mai 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Der Mann in seiner Natur guckt halt gerne, und wenn mann nur im Augenwinkel ein gewisses Kleidungsstück sieht, guckt man ja schon hin. Zumindest ich für meinen Teil habe mich schon echt erschrocken wenn ich dann genauer hingesehen habe und gemerkt habe: "ACH DU SCH****E, WIE KANNST DU BEI SOWAS AUCH NUR HINGUCKEN?".



ich muss leider sagen, dass es mir auch schon oft so gegangen ist... auf den ersten blick denkt man sich "hey, niiice *grins*" dann kommt einem was komisch vor und DANN checkt man, dass die erst 10 oder so is oO

@Soladra ich bin froh, dass es auch noch "normale" mädels gibt, die nicht ständig aufgetackelt rumstolzieren... bleib so! danke 

den kompletten schönheitswahn versteh ich nicht... wobei ich mich dabei eher immer frage, was schön daran sein soll, wenn frau keinen einzigen gesichtsmuskel mehr bewegen kann und ständig aussieht als wäre sie überrascht...
wie schon öfter erwähnt wurde: gerade der makel hat doch was schönes... ich war mit meiner freundin neulich auf ihrem schulball und da war sie (anders als sonst) ziemlich stark geschminkt und vorher noch 1 1/2 std beim frisör usw... für den einen abend war das mal ganz schön aber wenn sie ständig so rumlaufen würde wär ich einfach nicht glücklich damit, weil ich sie ohne make-up einfach viel schöner finde. natürlich, zu bestimmten anlässen gehört das geschminke schon dazu aber am nächsten tag is auch wieder gut und sie läuft wieder mit (gerne auch mal meinem) t-shirt und schlabberhose rum, so wie ich sie kenne und liebe.
schönheitsoperationen: ja, aber nur in fällen wo es wo es auch (verdammt mir fällt das deutsche wort net ein xD dann halt englisch) justifiable ist:
wenn eine frau einfach (von natur aus) extrem riesige brüste hat und sich die kleiner machen will is das für mich vollkommen in ordnung und nachvollziehbar, so riesen teile stören nciht nur im alltag sondern sind auch noch ungesund für die wirbelsäule.
wenn eine 21jährige einfach wirklich GARKEINEN busen hat und sich da was hinmachen lassen will - auch kein problem
von entstellungen durch autounfälle etc red ich garnicht, da is es klar
aber wenn ich da von 14jährigen hör die sich am liebsten sofort die nase (die wahrscheinlich vollkommen OK aussieht) "richten" und ne brustvergrößerung (die ich übrigens erst ab 20 erlauben würde, davor kann ja noch was wachsen was dann durch die implantate probleme macht oder so) will is das absolut nicht ok für mich
so viel zum schönheitswahn und meiner erfahrung damit

zum fall der mutter und dem botox: ich find das einfach nur unverantwortlich... ich weiß, ich bin wieder auf dem extremweg aber meiner meinung nach gehört der mutter so viel botox ins gesicht gedrückt, dass sie aussieht als hätt sie ne nen kilo erdnüsse gegessen obwohl sie allergisch drauf is... geht ja garnicht sowas -.-'
kinder müssen ihre kindheit haben und wenn sie zu solchen sachen wie schönheitswettbewerbe gezwungen werden ist das einfach nur krank. nur weil die eltern bestimmte sachen nciht machen konnten dürfen sie ihre kinder dazu jetzt nicht zwingen. der mutter gehört das kind weggenommen, arme kleine...
ich spiel selbst ein instrument und werd auch von meinen eltern (und besonders meinem großvater) gefördert aber (und das ist das wichtige) nicht gezwungen.

little miss sunshine is n sehr guter film zum thema schönheitswettbewerbe, kann man sich mal ansehn

so viel von meiner seite...
greetz
Belomil


----------



## floppydrive (17. Mai 2011)

Immer diese Heuchelei, wenn es keine Schlampen mehr gäbe würdet ihr auch nur rummeckern


----------



## Konov (17. Mai 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Immer diese Heuchelei, wenn es keine Schlampen mehr gäbe würdet ihr auch nur rummeckern



Definiere Schlampe... und warum rummeckern?
Ich wüsste nicht, wieso mir schlampiges Verhalten in meinem Leben fehlen sollte.


----------



## Potpotom (17. Mai 2011)

Schönheitsoperationen an minderjährigen sollte man schlicht und einfach verbieten, ausgenommen sollten hier selbstverständlich Operationen sein, die auf Unfälle oder dergleichen zurückzuführen sind.


----------



## floppydrive (17. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Definiere Schlampe... und warum rummeckern?
> Ich wüsste nicht, wieso mir schlampiges Verhalten in meinem Leben fehlen sollte.




Du guckst ja wohl sicher eher der Hinterher die mit tiefen Dekoltee und Minirock vorbeiläuft als der mit Jogginganzug? Schlampe war halt vielleicht der falsche Ausdruck, nehmen wir halt aufgestylt oder keine Ahnung wie ihr den Frauentyp definiert der hier im Thread immer genannt wird.


----------



## BlizzLord (17. Mai 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Du guckst ja wohl sicher eher der Hinterher die mit tiefen Dekoltee und Minirock vorbeiläuft als der mit Jogginganzug? Schlampe war halt vielleicht der falsche Ausdruck, nehmen wir halt aufgestylt oder keine Ahnung wie ihr den Frauentyp definiert der hier im Thread immer genannt wird.



Nö, mach ich nicht.
Ich find solche aufgetakelten ekelhaft.

Da muss ich dann immer überlegen "na wer war da wohl schon drinne". 
Schon ist jeder Sexuelle Gedanke vorbei. 

Ich steh mehr auf schlicht/niveauvoll. 

Schließe bitte nicht von dich auf andere danke.


----------



## floppydrive (17. Mai 2011)

Als ob deine schlichte/niveauvolle Frau nicht auch von 100 Typen flachgelegt werden soll.

Schön das du so denkst, aber dein Grundtrieb bleibt immernoch erhalten, das sind dann wieder so Leute die denken, hach nein ich mag nur Frauen die einen tollen Charakter haben und würde nie eine nehmen die mehr Haut als Kleidung zeigt


----------



## BlizzLord (17. Mai 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Als ob deine schlichte/niveauvolle Frau nicht auch von 100 Typen flachgelegt werden soll.
> 
> Schön das du so denkst, aber dein Grundtrieb bleibt immernoch erhalten, das sind dann wieder so Leute die denken, hach nein ich mag nur Frauen die einen tollen Charakter haben und würde nie eine nehmen die mehr Haut als Kleidung zeigt



Wo hab ich behauptet das schlichte Frauen nicht auch 100 Typen hätten haben können?

Der Trieb kommt bei mir aber nunmal eher auf wenn ich eine !SCHÖNE! Frau sehe und keine die vorne umkippt weil das Makeup so schwer wird.
Glaub es mir oder nicht aber Haut ist nunmal nicht alles.

Kleidung ist doch viel erregender. 
(fettige schlapper hosen mal ausgenommen. )
Da muss man dann auch mal die Fantasie benutzen. :>

Du brauchst es mir nicht glauben geht mir auch am A*sch vorbei.


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Mai 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Als ob deine schlichte/niveauvolle Frau nicht auch von 100 Typen flachgelegt werden soll.
> 
> Schön das du so denkst, aber dein Grundtrieb bleibt immernoch erhalten, das sind dann wieder so Leute die denken, hach nein ich mag nur Frauen die einen tollen Charakter haben und würde nie eine nehmen die mehr Haut als Kleidung zeigt



Es gibt für mich nichts unattraktiveres als einen tiefen Ausschnitt mit Schminke. Vermutlich liegt es einfach nur an dir.


----------



## Kyrador (17. Mai 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Als ob deine schlichte/niveauvolle Frau nicht auch von 100 Typen flachgelegt werden soll.



Kannst du mir mal erklären, was dieser Satz bitte ausdrücken soll? Ich verstehe den Satz einfach nicht. Wieso soll eine schlichte/niveauvolle Frau von 100 Typen flachgelegt werden? Wer hat das festgelegt? Häh?



floppydrive schrieb:


> Schön das du so denkst, aber dein Grundtrieb bleibt immernoch erhalten, das sind dann wieder so Leute die denken, hach nein ich mag nur Frauen die einen tollen Charakter haben und würde nie eine nehmen die mehr Haut als Kleidung zeigt



Mal davon abgesehen, dass du offenbar ein gewaltiges Problem mit dir selbst hast... Schubladendenken ftw? Jeder Mensch ist anders. Es soll tatsächlich Männer geben, die nicht bei jeder Frau mit einer Oberweite größer 90B denken "Boah, wie geil ist die denn, will ficken!".


----------



## Konov (17. Mai 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Du guckst ja wohl sicher eher der Hinterher die mit tiefen Dekoltee und Minirock vorbeiläuft als der mit Jogginganzug? Schlampe war halt vielleicht der falsche Ausdruck, nehmen wir halt aufgestylt oder keine Ahnung wie ihr den Frauentyp definiert der hier im Thread immer genannt wird.



Naja sagen wir mal so:
Der männliche Trieb führt zwangsläufig meistens dazu, dass man(n) eher einer Frau mit aufreizender Kleidung hinterher schaut.
Völlig normal, das ist auch nichts verwerfliches, das ist eher ein instinktives (sexuell-orientiertes) Verhalten. Wenn man z.B. grad was wichtiges zutun hat oder hinter dem Bus herläuft, wird dieses Verhalten weniger ausgeprägt sein. Das kennen wir alle.

Eben dieses Verhalten bedeutet aber nicht gleichzeitig, dass man eben diese Frau auch als seine Partnerin zuhause haben möchte.
Das sind zwei völlig verschiedene Paar Schuhe.

Wenn ich an eine Partnerin denke, denke ich an viele Dinge, die ich gerne an ihr "hätte", aber in erster Linie Dinge, die wichtig sind für eine Beziehung. 
Oder eben an romantische Situationen oder einfach an "Liebe", was ein Gefühl ist, das nur teilweise an Äußerlichkeiten geknüpft ist.
Eine aufreizend gekleidete Frau würde ich mir in dem Zusammenhang nicht als Partnerin vorstellen, das ist der wesentliche Unterschied.

Klar guckt man so einer vermeintlichen "Schlampe" auf der Straße hinterher, weil es in dem Augenblick die Aufmerksamkeit auf sich zieht, das war es dann aber auch schon.

Von daher könnte ich darauf verzichten wenn solche Damen auf der Straße herumlaufen, denn es ist ein ziemlich oberflächliches und kurzweiliges (Augenblick) Vergnügen.


----------



## floppydrive (17. Mai 2011)

@Kyrador 
Zitat von Blizzlord:


Da muss ich dann immer überlegen "na wer war da wohl schon drinne". 
Schon ist jeder Sexuelle Gedanke vorbei. 





Gute nehmen wir mal eine Frau die euren Ansprüchen entspricht, nette person, guter Verstand, trägt halt lieber mal ein Kostüm als einen Minirock, schminkt sich nur leicht, also genau das was ihr wollt. Jetzt hat sie plötzlich operierte Brüste und dazu noch 100 Kerle im Bett nun isses vorbei mit dem interesse oder wie?

Es geht doch hier einfach darum das hier breit diskutiert wird das die Frauen die sich zu viel Schminken und es nicht so haben mit Textilien gleich als schlecht dargestellt werden obwohl sie vielleicht komplett natürlich sind und nicht aller 2 Tage nen anderen im Bett haben.

Gibt genug Männer die auf sowas stehen und auch in Hinblick auf die "Fremdgehquote" sind solche "Tussis" doch auch ganz beliebt, jeder Mann hat einen Trieb und der lässt sich nicht vernachlässigen!




€dit: Wenigsten Konov versteht was ich meine, danke


----------



## Kyrador (17. Mai 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Gute nehmen wir mal eine Frau die euren Ansprüchen entspricht, nette person, guter Verstand, trägt halt lieber mal ein Kostüm als einen Minirock, schminkt sich nur leicht, also genau das was ihr wollt. Jetzt hat sie plötzlich operierte Brüste und dazu noch 100 Kerle im Bett nun isses vorbei mit dem interesse oder wie?



Ich weiß immer noch nicht, was eigentlich Ziel deiner Konversation ist?
Geht es nun um eine Frau für eine Nacht / eine Affäre? Da wäre mir ihr Charakter natürlich relativ egal und das Aussehen steht an oberster Stelle. Man(n) will ja schließlich seinen Spaß haben.
Geht es um eine Frau fürs Leben / eine längerfristige Beziehung? Da kann sie sich meinetwegen auch mal "gewagt" anziehen, aber das sollte sich im Rahmen halten. Wenn sie natürlich jeden zweiten Tag so rumlaufen würde, wäre das für mich inakzeptabel.



floppydrive schrieb:


> Es geht doch hier einfach darum das hier breit diskutiert wird das die Frauen die sich zu viel Schminken und es nicht so haben mit Textilien gleich als schlecht dargestellt werden obwohl sie vielleicht komplett natürlich sind und nicht aller 2 Tage nen anderen im Bett haben.



Nun, durch das viele Schminken und kurzen Klamotten ist sie aber selbst schuld, wenn man sie anhand dieser Kriterien bewertet. Ich kann ja auch nicht auf nen Ball gehen in Jeans und abgerissenem T-Shirt und mich dann beschweren, wenn mich die Leute komisch angucken.
Kleider machen nunmal Leute. Wer sich wie ne Schlampe kleidet, muss damit leben, als solche gesehen zu werden.



floppydrive schrieb:


> Gibt genug Männer die auf sowas stehen und auch in Hinblick auf die "Fremdgehquote" sind solche "Tussis" doch auch ganz beliebt, jeder Mann hat einen Trieb und der lässt sich nicht vernachlässigen!



Wenns anderen Männern gefällt... schön für sie. Ich bin glücklich verheiratet und schau trotzdem gerne mal einer hübschen Frau hinterher. Ist ja nix verwerfliches dabei. Und wenn meine Frau und ich eine Dame sehen, die sich wie ne Schlampe kleidet, haben wir beide unseren Spaß dabei, uns über sie zu amüsieren


----------



## floppydrive (17. Mai 2011)

Hast genau erfasst was ich gemeint habe, logisch das jeder Mann gern mal guckt aber viele Stellen sich hier halt so hin als würde sie niemals sowas interessant finden.


----------



## ZAM (17. Mai 2011)

Ich seh irgendwie nicht mehr die Richtung, in die diese "Diskussion" hier geht. oO

Ging es nicht ursprünglich um Kinder im Schönheitswahn (der Eltern)? Mittlerweile hat es auf sexuelle Interessen umgeschwungen. Schon allein der negative Grundton dieser Wandlung lässt mich den Thread schließen, bevor irgendwer aus Blödsinn was "falsch zu verstehendes" schreibt und sich irgendwer anderes deswegen aufregt. Ich hoffe Ihr versteht das...


----------



## ZAM (20. Mai 2011)

http://www.n-tv.de/panorama/Botox-Mutter-gibt-Schwindel-zu-article3379426.html


----------

